# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  GRBL hay Mach 3?

## TeenWolf

Chào các bác,

Em đang làm con cnc router khổ 1m x 1m5 phay gỗ. 
Các bác cho em hỏi kinh nghiệm: Phần mạch điều khiển nên dùng GRBL hay Mach 3?

Em rất gà trong vụ này.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Gamo

NC Studio đi bác  :Big Grin: 

Đùa thui, cổ điển thì Mach3, cơ mà em thấy nhiều người chơi GRBL cũng ok. GRBL hơi chậm nếu máy bác bự, cần đi nhanh. Mach3 thì cổ quá rồi.

Ngoài 2 thứ trên thì em thấy bà con hay dùng NC Studio, Linux CNC, Planet CNC, DDCSV, Smooth Stepper (ethernet/usb dùng với Mach3),...

----------


## CKD

Căn bản là phải hiểu GRBL nó là cái gì và như thế nào.
Kế tiếp thì nhu cầu là gì, cày cuốc kiếm lúa hay chỉ DIYer vọc vạch cho vui...

Chứ cứ lăn tăn GRBL hay Mach3 thì cũng không giải quyết được cái gì. Và cũng chẵng ai có thể tư vấn đúng được vì chẵng biết muốn dùng nó làm cái gì.

GRBL không thể nói là nó không chạy CNC được, nhưng bản chất cái board Arduino là được thiết kế cho nhu cầu LAB và ứng dụng đơn giản. Không được thiết kế để làm việc trong môi trường phức tạp. Và vì sức mạnh có hạn nên nó có nhiều hạn chế.

Mach3 hay NCStudio thì cơ bản là đều phải có PC. GRBL cũng cần có PC hoặc máy host (có thể là điện thoại hay tablet) để truyền Gcode vào Arduino.
Và quan trong là 2 thằng này có cộng đồng dùng cnc trong sản xuất nhiều.

PlanetCNC hay LinuxCNC thì cũng không ít người dùng, cũng cần PC. Nhưng cộng đồng ở VN thì không nhiều.

Mấy cái cụm controller china như DSP, SMC hay DDSCV gì đó thì cũng có.

Và cái nào cũng dùng được, ưu nhược điểm thì mỗi cái mỗi khác.

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu DIY thì thích cái gì sài cái đó. Nếu làm gia công dịch vụ thì xem mọi người làng nghề dùng cái gì nhiều mình dùng cái đó.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Phay gỗ thì dùng ncstudio đi bác ơi. Rẻ, chịu môi trường, dễ đấu nối, dễ cài đặt sử dụng mà đảm bảo nhu cầu. Độ bền thì em thấy máy hư mà nó chưa chịu hư. Cho dù bác làm vọc vạch thì chi phí bỏ ra vẫn ok. Muốn học hỏi sáng tạo thì mach3.

----------

